# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Un nouveau service d'hbergement pour vos projets Open Source sur Developpez.com

## dourouc05

*Un nouveau service d'hbergement pour vos projets Open Source sur Developpez.com*

Chers membres du Club,

Dans l'optique de vous offrir un service de qualit, Developpez.com vous propose un hbergement pour vos projets Open Source. Ce service, *entirement gratuit*, met  disposition des dveloppeurs & chefs de projet les outils suivants : 
un gestionnaire de projet complet (gestion des bugs, roadmap, wiki, etc) disponible sur http://projets.developpez.comun dpt Subversionun hbergement web, avec domaine du type nom-du-projet.developpez.com & accs FTPun forum et un blog pour grer la communication autour de votre projet

*Quels sont les avantages ?*
En hbergeant votre projet sur Developpez.com, vous le mettez sur le devant de la scne francophone, en l'exposant aux 180 000 dveloppeurs et professionnels de l'informatique qui visitent chaque jour Developpez.com, et vous serez  mme de trouver des personnes intresses pour contribuer  votre projet.

Notez enfin que notre service n'est pas exclusif, vous pouvez tout  fait conserver votre hbergement sur un service similaire existant tout en profitant de l'incroyable visibilit de Developpez.com sur le march francophone. Les avantages d'une telle solution sont indniables.

*Puis-je paramtrer l'offre selon mes besoins ?*
Le service d'hbergement est une solution tout  fait paramtrable : libre  vous de choisir les outils dont vous avez besoin. Si vous ne pensez pas avoir l'utilit d'un forum ou d'un dpt Subversion par exemple, vous pouvez tout  fait profiter des autres composants de l'offre.

*Quelles sont les conditions d'utilisations ?*
Afin de profiter de ce service, votre projet doit tre Open Source. Concrtement, il doit donc tre propos sous une licence approuve par l'Open Source Initiative (voir une liste des licences compatibles). De plus, un minimum de documentation doit tre disponible en franais.

*Comment hberger son projet sur Developpez.com ?*
Afin d'obtenir un hbergement pour votre projet, il vous suffit de rpondre  la discussion suivante, en prcisant quels sont vos besoins, et en prsentant votre projet le plus fidlement possible : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d35...t-open-source/
*
Qui peut en bnficier ?*
Tous les membres du Club dont le projet est ligible par l'quipe de rdaction (voir plus bas) 

*Les demandes sont-elles values ?*
Toute demande d'hbergement est soumise  une tude par notre quipe. Le but de cette tude est de dterminer les tenants et aboutissants du projet, afin que son intgration se passe dans les meilleures conditions possibles, et d'valuer sa pertinence.

Une demande peut tre refuse si l'quipe n'estime pas le projet viable ; les critres qui dcideront si un projet est retenu ou non sont ceux dicts par l'exprience professionnelle des membres de l'quipe de rdaction, et aussi par le simple bon sens. Ainsi, voici quelques exemples de projets qui ne seront pas retenus :

 Une nime demande pour un projet de jeu 3D ou un MMORPG dont le dveloppement n'a jamais commenc. Un projet de librairie C++ destin  remplacer Boost ou la STL ( moins que vous ne vous appeliez Bjarne Stroustrup ) Un projet de CMS en PHP n'apportant aucune fonctionnalit originale par rapport aux centaines de CMS dj disponibles

Nous esprons que ce service vous sera utile, et permettra aux projets francophones de gagner une meilleure visibilit.

Merci.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

bonjour !

votre ide est excellente !

3 questions :
- y-a-t-il un moteur de recherche de projet ? je ne l'ai pas trouv...
- quel composant DHTML GANTT avez-vous utilis pour prsenter le planning de dev ?
- peut-on dposer des projets en .net (open source quand-mme!!!) ?

encore bravo !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> - y-a-t-il un moteur de recherche de projet ? je ne l'ai pas trouv...
> - quel composant DHTML GANTT avez-vous utilis pour prsenter le planning de dev ?
> - peut-on dposer des projets en .net (open source quand-mme!!!) ?


1. Oui, tu peux le trouver ici, mais je ne suis pas sr que ce soit ce que tu veux. 
2. Le gestionnaire de projets utilis est Redmine,  mon avis, si tu veux des rponses techniques sur le produit, tu as plus de chances de trouver un interlocuteur directement sur le site officiel  :;): 
3. Oui, on peut dposer des projets dans n'importe quel language, ds le moment ou il est open source et actif. 

J'espre avoir rpondu  tes questions  :;):

----------


## berceker united

Bonjour, 

J'ai une question, le projet doit tre atteindre quel niveau d'avancement pour que le projet soit ventuellement accept ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai une question, le projet doit tre atteindre quel niveau d'avancement pour que le projet soit ventuellement accept ?


Il n'y a pas de relles limites, mais le projet doit surtout tre viable. Un projet qui dbute mais qui est prometteur est beaucoup plus intressant qu'un projet presque fini mais abandonn  :;): 

Le mieux est de proposer le projet selon la procdure prsent plus haut, c'est la meilleure solution pour savoir si ton projet est viable pour un hbergement sur Developpez.com.

----------


## berceker united

> Il n'y a pas de relles limites, mais le projet doit surtout tre viable. Un projet qui dbute mais qui est prometteur est beaucoup plus intressant qu'un projet presque fini mais abandonn 
> 
> Le mieux est de proposer le projet selon la procdure prsent plus haut, c'est la meilleure solution pour savoir si ton projet est viable pour un hbergement sur Developpez.com.


Merci pour ta rponse. En faite, une fois j'avais propos un projet mais je ne savais pas pourquoi j'avais pas eu de retour. En regardant de plus prt les consignes, il me semblait avoir vu (bien avant la nouvelle version de gestion de projets) qu'il fallait quelque chose de montrable. En gros, une version de dmonstration. A moins que le projet tait trop type : "Nouveau CMS en PHP".

----------


## gandf

Bonjour,

L'interface me dconcerte un peu.
Y a-t-il une gestion de type trac complet avec par exemple browse des sources par rvision sur le site, gestion des diffrences entre rvision sur le site, ... ? Comme le systme Trac en fin de compte.

Merci

----------


## gege2061

> Y a-t-il une gestion de type trac complet avec par exemple browse des sources par rvision sur le site, gestion des diffrences entre rvision sur le site, ... ? Comme le systme Trac en fin de compte.


L'onglet dpt ?

----------


## gandf

Effectivement, a permet d'afficher les diffrences entre versions mais c'est trs long entre chaque page ds que l'on va dans la partie dpot.

Ce que je recherche c'est un peu comme le trac utiliser par openwrt, c'est  dire les rubriques : 
 - timeline (activit ? )
 - roadmap (qui est prsente ici)
 - svn browse (qui est prsente ici mais trs lent)
 - gestion des tickets (demande ? )

Donc apparement, tout est prsent ici.

Je vais attendre d'avoir une 1re version de mon projet parce qu'il n'est pas encore assez abouti.

Merci

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Tout est intgr dans l'application, c'est un Trac, mais nouvelle gnration (i.e. dvelopp  partir des ides de Trac, mais sans certains inconvnients, avec un support natif de plus de VCS, plus de stats...). C'est vrai que l'onglet dpt est lent, mais c'est parce que contrairement  Trac, la vue est rafrachie lors de l'affichage et non en offline (mme si c'est faisable et prvu dans l'application, peut-tre une action  mener  ce niveau ?)

----------

